# How can I secure a Perfecto vivarium



## Cornsnakecatsanddogs (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi 

Newbie here, I have a question about a vivarium I have. Its a Perfecto top opening vivarium with a sliding mesh lid. Question is, does anyone please have any ideas how I can secure the lid so it cannot be pulled open? Currently I have taped the front so the lid cannot be pulled open but this is obviously not the best option. The whole frame of the sliding mesh lid is plastic so I cannot screw something like a bolt onto it. I have been shopping around for ideas but all I can find are the locks for the glass fronted vivs. 

Otherwise I think I am in the market for a new one!

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks :blush:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Very simple idea here, drill through the slide surround and into the mesh frame, the put a nail in the hole. Should stop it moving  not the most technological idea!! 

Dave


----------



## Cornsnakecatsanddogs (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi thanks thats really helpful!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

No problems, by happy coincidence i'm doing a build in one myself at the moment so knew exactly what you were talking about  be aware that with a mesh lid these are often difficult to maintain humidity in and heating is less efficient than a normal wood viv. Ventilation is adequate but not fantastic, do you mind if i ask what you're planning on keeping in it? They're originally designed as rodent cages if its the type i'm thinking of, does yours have the glass shelves in? And which size is it?

Dave


----------



## Cornsnakecatsanddogs (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi I have a baby corn snake in it, and yes when he is bigger I will like to get a wood viv. There are no shelves though its a glass 'tank' style viv with a round vent on one side and a top opening sliding mesh lid.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Good for arachnids or scorps after your corn moves up :whistling2: lol


----------

